# Introducing "Big Dawg Archery"



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Well We now have pics so here is our Official Introduction to the Archery Community. Gary Andrews (big dawg) and Brian Smith(bowjunkie) are proud to bring you some great Stablizers and accessories. We are trying real hard to bring Custom Equipment to the archer on a budget. We are working on 5/8" carbon rod stablizers with Internal Vibration dampening. We are also adding 2 external pieces. 1st is a sliding adjustable weight system that allows you to balance the bow and tune the Stablizers. It also works very well in controling vibration. It weighs 1 oz. 2nd is our "A" Stand, It holds the end of the stablizer off the ground and aid in displacing Vibration. We will be producing stablizers and side rods from 4" to 40" Any stablizer under 12" comes with the sliding weight system. Anything 18" or more comes with the sliding weight and the "A" stand as a standard. 

We have the standard 4" and 6" Offset Brackets with a little added flair. See Pics for details. 
We also have the "U" bar which is on both sides of the bow. Again see pics. 

Pricing on the stablizers.
MSRP 
18" - 30" is $69.99
anything over 30" add $1 per inch.
4" - 12" is $34.99
4" and 6" Offset is $19.99
U bar bracket is $27.99
We are working on more products so this by no means is it.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*more pics*

here are more pics. Thanks Brian


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*U bar Bracket.*

Pics


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*a side bar pic*

a side bar pic. Brian


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Tell us what you think*

Ask all the Questions you want and let us know what you think. Brian


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

The A stand is cool.. how much does it weigh? 

If you need extra weights for the end, can the A stand still be used?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> The A stand is cool.. how much does it weigh?
> 
> If you need extra weights for the end, can the A stand still be used?


The A stand weighs 1/4 oz. The Finished products actually slip over the end of the stablizer. That allows end weights to be added. Sorry I missed that. Brian


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats some cool looking stuff.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

awesome.. that A stand could be a great after market product for any stabilizer.. 

I Also like the dampeners in the ubar.. pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

*Big Dawg*

For the shooters watching weight,We also make the A-stand in plastic. Its so light its not worth weighing. You won't even know its there. They come in black,blue and red.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Blue A stand*

Blue A Stand


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Red A Stand*

Here is one in red.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*A Stand*

The suggested retail on the A stand alone is $7.49


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Heck I'll go for it!!!!*

Let me be the first to ask if you need Staff Shooters????? 

The one thing I'm lacking, except for arrows (and the fact that my bow hasn't arrived yet) is a high quality target stabilizer.:sad: 

PICK ME PICK ME:embara: 

Seriously though, those are some really cool looking products. The biggest reason I haven't decided on what to purchase yet, was mainly the prices on these things. You'all may have just filled the gap. Email me a "full catalog" and price sheet to [email protected] 

Thanks

P.S. How about a pic of these installed on a bow!!


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Oo! Oo! Mommy, I wanna be a staff shooter!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

That is just down right COOL Junkie!

I'm happy for you and wish you guys the Best

Good Work!

Hood


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

The Hood said:


> That is just down right COOL Junkie!
> 
> I'm happy for you and wish you guys the Best
> 
> ...


Best of luck? Heck I'm putting you down for a whole set:wink: 

Tell me whatcha want what you really really want:darkbeer: 

Samantha


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Motto*

So are you guys going with the old stand by

IF YA CAN'T RUN WITH THE BIG DAWGS, STAY ON THE PORCH


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Checks in the mail:wink: Really

or it will be,, the first thing in the morning


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

If you can shoot with a Big Dawg, then stay on the porch

Actually, we are still working on it:embara: 

Samantha


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

The Hood said:


> Checks in the mail:wink: Really


I'll stand at the mailbox...waiting

Samantha


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*We want more*



kg4tyr said:


> P.S. How about a pic of these installed on a bow!!


Come on, someone there must own a bow to install these on.:wink:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Have a picture of the A stand in use?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I used one at nationals*

Nicely done. I like to see affordable archery today.

I used a 11 1/2" one for Bowhunter class. Works well.

I understand some customizing might happen in the future. Bryan knows archery and will listen to suggestions and has some members here helping him.

Looking forward to seeing the extras to come and the weight system for v bars and stabilizer.

Stabilizers that dont break the bank, now thats a great idea.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking good Brian, Sam, and Big Dawg. :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Looking good Brian, Sam, and Big Dawg. :wink:


Awweee great you told Brian he is looking good and now he's got the big head:wink: 

Thanks sage for the words of encouragement!

Samantha


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bowtech_babe said:


> Awweee great you told Brian he is looking good and now he's got the big head:wink:
> 
> Thanks sage for the words of encouragement!
> 
> Samantha


Out of these three, there is only ONE that is looking good. Just look in the mirror. Well, you and Lil Bowtech Babe. I'm sorry I left her out. :embara:

Alright you guys, what are you waiting for? Lil Bowtech Babe needs a new pair of shoes already!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I gotta tell you guys.......... As a Team-mate of Brian's for the past couple of years, I've had the good fortune to spend hours and hours and hours shooting with him, talking with him, sharing everything archery. 

His work ethic is impecable regarding his job, his family, his hunting, and of course.......... competitive archery. Spending quite a bit of time on the phone with him discussing the beginning of Big Dawg over the past several months has been a pleasure. I can assure you that if Brian is involved, then you won't be disappointed with the outcome. His attention to detail is second to none.

And yes, If you aren't using Big Dawg products........... You better just get under the porch. 'Cause we're coming.:wink: And you don't want none.....


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> I gotta tell you guys.......... As a Team-mate of Brian's for the past couple of years, I've had the good fortune to spend hours and hours and hours shooting with him, talking with him, sharing everything archery.
> 
> His work ethic is impecable regarding his job, his family, his hunting, and of course.......... competitive archery. Spending quite a bit of time on the phone with him discussing the beginning of Big Dawg over the past several months has been a pleasure. I can assure you that if Brian is involved, then you won't be disappointed with the outcome. His attention to detail is second to none.
> 
> And yes, If you aren't using Big Dawg products........... You better just get under the porch. 'Cause we're coming.:wink: And you don't want none.....



How much is that going to cost us? :wink: J/K Thanks for the kind words. I hope everyone likes them as much as we do. Bowjunkie


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

bowtech_babe said:


> How much is that going to cost us? :wink: J/K Thanks for the kind words. I hope everyone likes them as much as we do. Bowjunkie



I'll be standing at the mail box.......... really..........


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have my order in.. Payment is enroute!

I appreciate all the Q&A Big Dawg had with me on my order. I threw several lengths, number of bars, weights, etc at him. Gary was happy to offer advice and work with me to get what I wanted.

Here's to seeing you guys go gang busters with your product.. Just remember us little guys when you do..

I'll post pics as soon as I get mine put on.

PS, I want a serial number stamped in my ubar. #10 or 11 some low number of 99,999,999. That way I can have a collectors item.. :wink: 

Thanks again, keep up the good service.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> PS, I want a serial number stamped in my ubar. #10 or 11 some low number of 99,999,999. That way I can have a collectors item.. :wink:
> 
> Thanks again, keep up the good service.



I carry a silver sharpie in my quiver. If we ever have the opportunity to shoot together, introduce yourself and I will personally sign your BIG DAWG stabilizer system.

This will instantly turn it into a collector's item. You'll probably want to enclose it in a glass case at that point and hang it over your fireplace.......:wink:


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Staff Shooter, where..........??:wink: 

Great looking products, just might have to have a better look see!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> I carry a silver sharpie in my quiver. If we ever have the opportunity to shoot together, introduce yourself and I will personally sign your BIG DAWG stabilizer system.
> 
> This will instantly turn it into a collector's item. You'll probably want to enclose it in a glass case at that point and hang it over your fireplace.......:wink:



Holy cow, that would be awesome! You sure you don't just carry spare chicken legs around to toss into the crowds of followers like beads a Mardi Gras?  :wink:


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Just Helping*

Gettin it back to the top


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome Brian!!! Best of luck in your new venture.
-Eric


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

insolent minx said:


> Awesome Brian!!! Best of luck in your new venture.
> -Eric


On behalf of Brian, thanks Eric it means a lot coming from you 

And thanks to all the folks that have pm'd Brian and I appreciate your interest in our products!!! This has been a dream of Brian's for about as long as I have known him and for it to become reality is almost surreal.

Samantha


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Like the products, LOVE the prices...*

Guys (and Gal ), 

The stuff looks awesome! I now fully understand why you guys were picked to supply the AT/Martin Team as you stuff looks good, and will probably perform even better. Congrats!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

*Big Dawg Archery*

I want to thank everyone so far for the positive feedback we are receiving on our product. We are very excited to get this company up and running. We believe in the product we have so far and have some good ideas coming for the future.

Please let your dealers know about Big Dawg Archery.

Thank You


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> Guys (and Gal ),
> 
> The stuff looks awesome! I now fully understand why you guys were picked to supply the AT/Martin Team as you stuff looks good, and will probably perform even better. Congrats!


A Dogg spelled different way....thanks! Got to keep the pack together 

Samantha


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

BIG DAWG.....big things to come from big dawg....

the right products from the right people.....


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

congrats guys...

I see you are from southern OH, you all gonna be attending any local shoots anytime soon so we can take a look at your product?

best of luck following your dreams!


----------



## BEARCOUNTRY (Aug 23, 2003)

ttt - Good looking products


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Where you from?*



teambringit1 said:


> congrats guys...
> 
> I see you are from southern OH, you all gonna be attending any local shoots anytime soon so we can take a look at your product?
> 
> best of luck following your dreams!



PM me whith where you are from? I can work on comming your way to shoot and show you a full setup. Who knows you might just like it. :wink: Later Junkie


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

*pic*

Here is a pic of the stands and the bone with the logo printed.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

looks good brian !


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

If there are any dealers out there wanting pricing information please PM me or e-mail [email protected]


Thanks


----------



## wildbill76 (Mar 23, 2006)

*nice looking products*

I have yrt to see any in person but I hope to very soon!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Sweet !!!! get your orders in, these things will be awesome!!!!cant wait to get mine. Great job Brian.:wink:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Thanks*

Well Thanks A bunch. It looks like things will be shipping today. So Hopefully you will have reviews done by the end of the week. They are taking off faster than We thought. Brian Smith


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

*Big Dawg bone and stand*

Look, its got a bone on it !!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Bda*

Sorry I am late in my congratulations to you all for your new company. I wish you the very very best!!!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Jerry*



Jerry/NJ said:


> Sorry I am late in my congratulations to you all for your new company. I wish you the very very best!!!! :wink: :beer:



Thanks, Are you ready to "Test" our hunting Stablizers? We are going to work on them next. Hopefully they will be going soon. Later Brian


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

My order is in! Can't wait to start shooting. Great looking products and very helpful and friendly service.
Best of luck to great new company


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the interest in our product line! AT members have given us a warm welcome into the archery industry and we are excited that we can bring our products to you all the while you are making our dreams come true.

Samantha


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

this thread is worth keeping up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> Thanks, Are you ready to "Test" our hunting Stablizers? We are going to work on them next. Hopefully they will be going soon. Later Brian


Always ready, let's get'er done :wink:  
Congrats on the website too! :thumbs_up


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Hey Dawgs, how does your average joe (or in this case, average john) get a hold of your product? Do any dealers have them yet?
Thanks!
John


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

We are working very hard to get a dealer base set up.There are more dealers out there than I'm sure we'll ever know. If a dealer in your area does not carry Big Dawg yet, please ask them to give us a ring. 

Thank You


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*More Pics*

Here are a few pic of a Custom Wraps on My stablizer.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*1 More*

Last one.


----------



## BEARCOUNTRY (Aug 23, 2003)

That's going to stand out...........Looks good


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

now when you start working on hunting stabilizers , I want to get one in HD green for my Allegiance:wink:


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*back up*

ttt The easter bunny didnt visit so I guess I will just have to wait to order a stab and v bar set this friday when payday hits.

Steve


----------

